# Saturday Watch



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

It's 9:00am at -3 degrees on a cloud free morning in Seoul.

Going with this............










and this afternoon will change.............for this










Have a great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT39 for Saturday morning:










Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Similar to an Alpha!










Later,

William


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Working today, I'm going out with this.










Out in Manchester later, will swap to


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

starting te day off with with this one.....










Have a good weekend everyone!

Rich


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Just in case I have some calculations to make this Saturday


















Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Good choice Alan









Wearing mine today, as well:










all the best

Jan


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Visiting my niece today, and so I shall be wearing this, which she was kind enough to give me last Christmas...



Thank you again, Alice, and don't forget, this year I'd like a '69 Speedmaster.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Running with the latest arrival


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

chris l said:


> Thank you again, Alice, and don't forget, this year I'd like a '69 Speedmaster.










! You can always live in hope mate









no idea what I'm gonna wear yet, day off work but I think the 710 wants me to do some decorating


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

chris l said:


> Thank you again, Alice, and don't forget, this year I'd like a '69 Speedmaster.


Did someone mention a 1969 Speedmaster


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

chris l said:


> Visiting my niece today, and so I shall be wearing this, which she was kind enough to give me last Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, Alice, and don't forget, this year I'd like a '69 Speedmaster.










Cheers Chris it put a smile on my face after a very stressful week







and as a bonus prompted artistmike to post his Speedie









T-Graph Pro for me


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my new chunky 45mm *Magrette Regattare VALENCIA* from New Zealand









A homage to Panerai and Anonimo watches. Domed Sapphire crystal and Miyota automatic movement.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

I've started off with this










but am thinking about swapping back to the Zeno later


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

chris l said:


> Visiting my niece today, and so I shall be wearing this, which she was kind enough to give me last Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, Alice, and don't forget, this year I'd like a '69 Speedmaster.


Nice try!

And that's one tough looking Winnie the Pooh you've got there. Cool.

_Note to self - go outside and shoot myself immediately for saying cool which is uncool._

Note2 to self - go outside and shoot myself immediately for saying uncool.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Similar to an Alpha!


Yes, but all original!

Anonimo for me ..


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alpha day for me today. Starting with this.










Changing to this for the evening.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Just in case I have some calculations to make this Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme, gimme, gimme.

Down boy!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JHM said:


> all the best
> 
> Jan


Great photo Jan


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Anonimo Wayfarer at the mo,later?

Vince you will wear that Millimetri out









Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had to go into town on this soaking wet day first thing, decided to wear this...

*RLT-P.XIIV, ETA cal.2824-2, 25 Jewels, made @ 02/06*










Have now changed over to this...

*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412, 7 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricster said:


> I'm wearing my new chunky 45mm *Magrette Regattare VALENCIA* from New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Anonimo Wayfarer at the mo,later?


Very nice Martin, but what's going on through the date hole?!







I've been staring at it for long enough now - I give up - do tell!

Oh and I'll also register a vote for the Magrette - that's a handsome little chap. If it's built as well as it looks it's a bargain!

S.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Steve R said:


> Oh and I'll also register a vote for the Magrette - that's a handsome little chap. If it's built as well as it looks it's a bargain!
> 
> S.


The Magrette is a very chunky and solid watch and looks superb value for money at a little over Â£100 shipped from New Zealand









It's quoted 45mm size is actually measured diagonally and horizontally it measures 45mm including the crown. The lugs curve downward to make a comfortable fit to the wrist.

I have a 7" or slightly under wrist and I think it fits great, not too big but very substantial.

The crystal is domed sapphire and it has a Miyota movement.

I'm just getting used to the watch not having a second hand but it makes for a clean look.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have changed over as the Postman called again today, I'm finally a Sinner


















Q&D Pic for now


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Have changed over as the Postman called again today, I'm finally a Sinner


Well done Phil 

That's a stunner


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Ricster said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Have changed over as the Postman called again today, I'm finally a Sinner
> ...


Thanks mate, have to admit it's been a grail of mine for a while. Missed the chance to get one of these earlier in the year, but when this turned up I couldn't miss out this time so had to go for it


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

7750 today


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT42 Navigator 01/25*


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stowa for me...










Raining...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Steve R said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Anonimo Wayfarer at the mo,later?
> ...


Steve

Is just th deign of the date hol and the curveture of the sides

Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Stowa Seatime for me, i keep going back to this watch,the quality shines through










Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

artistmike said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you again, Alice, and don't forget, this year I'd like a '69 Speedmaster.
> ...


Mmmmmm. Yes. Please.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

andythebrave said:


> I've started off with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you find the Alpha Andy?


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Alpha today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap over, to these two...

* Buran, Model 7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










*Poljot Sturmanskie, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

It's only taken me 3 months to putting the Seiko bracelet I bought from colinryan onto my 007


















Andrew


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Stowa for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really is lovely - love the black dial.









I've just changed over to my Tuna










Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to this for Christmas shopping in the wind & rain:










Cheers


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Anonimo Wayfarer at the mo,later?


I do like that!



> Vince you will wear that Millimetri out


I know! But it's just such a nice watch & different that it keeps finding it self on my wrist! Although I've an incoming which may displace it for a while.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Fancy a bit of colour so going with the Glycine Airman SST06.

Alasdair


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Russ said:


> Out in Manchester later, will swap to


That Garrard is lovely.

Sinn for me:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Russ said:


> Working today, I'm going out with this.


Hi russ.

Could you tell me a little more about this watch? I came across somthing very simular which said cronographe swiss on it. The dial looked identicle but a different colour. It was gold I think and worked perfectly. I took a pic on my phone to ask about it but teh pic came out very poorley. as you can see.

Is it the same?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This now...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Fancy a bit of colour so going with the Glycine Airman SST06.
> 
> Alasdair


Thanks Alasdair - I'm still waiting for mine









Reminds me it's all worthwhile

Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Managed to blag this one for a few days so I'll be wearing it until it goes back to its rightful owner.

A few pics I took this afternoon.





































Cheers,

Gary


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > I've started off with this
> ...


Well, I'll run through the negatives first:


Adjustment - crown posn 2 - difficult to get to without overshooting
Adjustment - crown posn 3 - very difficult to push back in without disturbing the set time

But the positives are like this:


Style - this and the Alpha Subbie are the only two watches in my collection that get unsolicited praise
Winding - manual wind nicely clicky like a UT6497 not like a blunt hacksaw through a heap of rusty nuts like the movement in my Subbie
Weight - nice and substantial even on the NATO style straps
Construction - well put together, came with a steel bracelet (although that's now on the Sub) which was easy to adjust and is very stylish - the case is great with no obvious defects
Size - at a smidgen over 40mm not too big and not too small - perfect
Price - well, no comment necessary really
Accuracy - Good at a net gain of around 10 seconds per day

Overall, the negatives don't rear themselves up too often, only when adjusting the time which is only around once a week.

So I'd have to say that the foibles are nothing compared to what you get for the rest of the time.

The fact that the movement in this and that in the Sub that came at the same time are so obviously different and of wildly different quality is one possible caveat that I'd put forward - it may be that other GMTs are shipped with lesser movements but I have no idea to be honest.

I hope this is of some help.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

11oss said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Working today, I'm going out with this.
> ...


Yes, you might just be able to make out that mine in a Chronographe Suisse too. I think these were made in large numbers throughout the 40's 50's and 60's. Most have Landeron movements, mine being a landeron 51. If you pop the back off the movement looks to be of high quality. I guess mine was a 40's type looking at the style of the hands. Yours might be a 50's version, perhaps someone here could have a more accurate guess. Hope this helps. Cheers, Russ


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

dapper said:


> Great photo Jan


Thank You!


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Russ. i thought it was teh same.

Agent orange that Bremont(never heard of it) is very classy. I take it its also very expsive







like everything I like these days


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

11oss said:


> Thanks Russ. i thought it was teh same.
> 
> Agent orange that Bremont(never heard of it) is very classy. I take it its also very expsive
> 
> ...


I'm afraid so, retails at a shade under Â£3k. Beautiful watch, that I'm trying desperately not to bond with it, as it's out of my league at the moment too.

Cheers,

Gary









P.S If you want more info just PM me.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Received this one from Griff today, please excuse the Q&D shot

Vintage Citizen Auto:










Thanks

Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

VinceR said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to an Alpha!
> ...


They were not fooling around when they made that case for yours.

Later,

William


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Back with the Royce


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Anonimo D Date


----------

